# tampa area prospects



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

the dreaded four letter word, work, will soon be relocating me from virginia to the tampa area, near lakeland, from may through thanksgiving. where will my best fishing opportunities be in the gulf, or tampa bay itself? what type of gear am i going to need? what species of fish are feeding in the summer months? apprech any and all help you floridians can provide before i head down in a few weeks. throw some back so i can catch, and release, a couple when i get there.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

sandcasting- I am not from there but my buddy went down last summer and got into some good "sandcasting." I will ask him here in a little bit so stand by.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Me to my buddy: *
Dude- That time you went down to the Tampa Bay area and caught all of those Jacks, where did you go and what did you use, this guy on my fishing forum needs some advice. Thanks.

Do you remember at all? Thanks for the tip, I will talk to you in Energy Law. 
-Luke 

*My buddy to me: *
I was on St. Pete Beach- as far as you can drive down to the end of the beach (south i think) there was a jetty and you could walk out on it. I caught the jacks aroud the jetty as they were ambusing some bait fish. I used a silver clarks spoon. I didnt even try a mirro lure b/c the spoon was so effective. They didnt hang around though. They came in waves- All of a sudden there would be a large school of them that would come right up on the beach and then race out of there. It was mid august of last year. Take it easy till energy law. -Dave


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

luke--
thanx for the info from you and dave. i'll soak up anything else you can get on the area.


----------



## atoms (Sep 12, 2000)

Howdy! I moved to the Tampa area from Virginia Beach about a year ago! The fishing down here is awesome almost all year long! I would definitely check out the Skyway Pier. Here's some info:
http://gulfcoastflorida.com/pier/ 

The south pier is the longest pier in the world and offers LOTS of good fishing. There are two bait and tackle shops on the pier. The staff is good and will let you know what's running and what to use.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Sandcast,

What little I know about FLA fishin', I provide the following, especially SW Coast: (1) Live Shrimp, (2) Live Bait, (3) Jighead/Grubbin' (4) a Yozuri lure, and, lastly, my favorite (5) the Gotcha plug  

Give Jighead a shout as he should be able to provide you a current west coast FLA report  

Lest we forget,

`bucket


----------

